# Do NOT Use Transhippers if You're In The US Right Now



## Maximal Sky (Aug 8, 2017)

Ahh so I'm crazy salty about this right now. I ordered a fish from one of my friends in Indonesia since they were on sale. No biggie. I'm willing to pay $35 for a nice fish (including the domestic shipping costs which usually are around $15).

Nope. I get an email from the transshipper and uh. I have to pay the $45 for express shipping because of all of the hurricanes. Nevermind the fact that this person shouldn't be accepting fish if they're not going to be able to ship out for priority anyways, I have never paid for express shipping and my fish do just fine.

So yeah if you're planning on getting a fish, hold off. You might end up being out $30 like me. Money that I really didn't have to spend since I'm a college student. (If the fish is DOA I'm throwing a fit and Hurricane Irma is gonna look like a backyard sprinkler system).


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

Why not use a different transshipper like Koo Yang, or Julie, neither are affected by the hurricane that I'm aware of.


----------



## Maximal Sky (Aug 8, 2017)

DangerousAngel said:


> Why not use a different transshipper like Koo Yang, or Julie, neither are affected by the hurricane that I'm aware of.


Yeah I was pretty enraged when I wrote this because I'd rather wait an extra week for the hurricane to blow through but whatever. But still, it could affect it no matter where your transshippers is located just make sure that all of our crazy weather is in check


----------



## Scrapper (Jan 31, 2016)

Just in case anyone is wondering or nervous about their fish/shipment being affected, I'm using Koo Yang and his shipping is completely normal. I'm getting my fish priority with no hassle. 

Best of luck to anyone trying to have their fish shipped through bad weather areas.


----------

